# Den ultimata servern...

## neggard

Jag är helt ny vad det gäller gentoo och skulle vilja ha lite vägledning i vad det finns för program att använda mig av när jag skall installera den ultimata servern (Ja i alla fall ultimat för mig).

Lite bakgrundsinfo om varför.

Jag har testat brandväggar som smoothwall, pfsense, ipcop ocg m0n0wall och är rätt nöjd med dessa.

Horde groupware hör till mina favoriter och jag vill lätt kunna administrera mina saker via ett GUI tex webmin.

Dessutom är det skojj att se på film och bilder som man givetvis vill kunna dela ut i nätverket, freeNAS är ypperligt till just detta.

Finns dessutom fin programvara för att kunna ladda hem torrent filer och lyssna på sina MP3or var man än är bara det finns en internetuppkoppling och en webläsare.

Nu tror jag ni förstår vad det är jag vill göra...

Alla dessa saker i en server samt lätt för en glad amatör att uppdatera och ställa in.

I grunden vill jag ha en firewall av något slag som jag skall kunna administrera som tex pfsense. 

Jag vill slippa hålla på att editera i textfiler mm. 

Dessutom villl jag ha Apache installerat för att kasta upp någon sida på samt kunna komma åt horde groupware.

Resterande hårddiskutrymme vill jag kunna lagra film och bilder för att kunna streama ut i det lokala nätverket.

Det största problemet jag har nu är att hitta en firewall med bra GUI samt att kunna använda apache på samma burk.

Känns som om jag svamlar lite men det är rätt mycket frågor man har kring detta och vet inte i vilken ända jag skall börja.

Tacksam för all info om vad man kan använda för att nå målet med den ultimata servern.

----------

## Kattsand

5 månader och inte ett enda svar...

Ja det var en skum ultimat server du vill ha men iallafall, många av programvarorna som du använt i andra linux distar finns ju med i gentoo.. 

Har du installerat gentoo till att börja med så du vet vad det hela handlar om ? 

Går man från ubuntu eller dylikt till gentoo så har man en fin uppförsbacke framförsig med allt nytt som man ska lära sig och många roliga sena nätter med att knacka conf filer för att få allt att fungera.

Har tyvärr ingen erfarenhet av grafiskt gentoo och kommer aldrig få det heller så kan nog inte vara mycket till hjälp då jag föredrar att knacka kod i conffiler istället för allt grafiskt tjafs.

Har man inte google som sin bästa vän redan så har man det efter några veckor/månader med gentoo.

Alla programmen som går att installera (via emerge) finns sorterat i /usr/portage/ så det är bara att snoka runt i katalogerna och se om du hittar de motsvarigheter som du använt tidigare.

----------

## neggard

Men till slut fick jag ett i alla fall  :Smile: 

Det blev gentoo med lighthttp.

Ingen grafisk men nu har jag lärt mig en hel del så det fungerar bra ändå.

Vill dock inte hålla på med att ha firewall+AP+webserver på samma så det blir nog en burk med Pfsense som får dköta den biten.

Du mpste ha gått långt bak i historyn för att hitta detta inlägg om du inte gjorde en sökning där jag var med.

Uppskattas verkligen att du svarade på en sådan gammal tråd det ska du ha många guldstjärnor för.

----------

## Kattsand

hehe nä tråden var bara några steg ner i listan om jag minns rätt nu, tunga nätter med confhacks och C-kurser gör en lite tung i skallen >_<.

Är lighthttp något bra då ? kör Apache och det kan vara lite jobbigt att configurera korrekt.

Att ha allt på samma server är nog faktiskt inga problem, varken säkerhetsmässigt eller prestandamässigt om man är en "vanlig" hemma-user men bra att det löst sig då  :Smile: .

----------

